# New firmware update for GPS install failure.



## patis11

Anyone have any issues installing the new GPS firmware update on the prime? I've temp. un-rooted but still get an install failure message.

Ideas?


----------



## Vypor

Try permanently unrooting. You can re root later with ICS no problem.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11

Actually did a full factory reset,

still have issues...see the pictures.

I just dowloaded the firmware update manually from asus website, but how do I manually push the update to the prime?


----------



## Enzymaticracer

It seems to have installed without issue on mine. However, I have not yet rooted.








Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## frellingfrakker

I'm rooted and have the same issue as patis11. I tried installing it a few times but always with the same result.


----------



## Reaver

I'm rooted and the update installed without any issues.








Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11

Ok, so after doing an actual system wipe
_(system wipe directions: 1. power down your prime 2. after prime has powered down hold down the down volume button. 3. then hold down the power button while still pressing the volume down button. 4. when you see small size font on top left of screen, let go of the power and volume down button. 5. push the volume down button once. 6. then push the volume down button again to toggle it to do a system wipe. 7. finally push the volume UP button to confirm.)_

I attempted once again to download the update, but to no luck. I ended up getting a worse message stating that there is no internet connection (even though the bottom of my prime said I was connected) and an error message stating that there was an update and check notifications. Basically the two statements were "flickering" back and forth.

Long story short, I have my prime all wrapped up in bubble wrap with an RMA number to be shipped out Fedex to an ASUS repair shop in Grapevine, Texas.









If anyone else runs into this sort of problem, you basically need to contact asus at 888 678 3688 and get your Prime fixed. I'm one of those people who basically expects a working item when I've paid top dollar for it...

_Oh ya, If there's anyone also wondering if I tried downloading the update from asus, well.... I also downloaded the update at asus's website, put it on my microsdcard, and on the internal cache folder on the prime's internal memory folder/hard-drive, and it still didn't work..._


----------



## Reaver

Sorry to hear that. Good luck

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## berto1014

Mine is doing the same thing. I think we used an older root method that rewrote the recovery partition. Mine won't even do a recovery without giving me the failure droid. I don't know what to do except wait I suppose until they unlock the bootloader or give us some method of flashing to the recovery partition, because our recoveries are fried. That or I used titanium backup, and forced uninstalled some of the stock apps. That might have something to do with it, either way, we're shafted right now.


----------



## Reaver

I don't know if it makes a difference but I was on honeycomb when I rooted. I used vipermod to root ongoing with OTArootkeeper. Then I updated to ICS and the subsequent updates.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11

I was already on ICS 4.0.3. Rooted next with Viperboy's "primetime 3.1". Didn't do any other mod's. Downloaded the new firmware (with the gps fix)....FAIL.

Are you planning to send it in to ASUS for repair, berto1014?


----------



## berto1014

@patis11 I would like to, to be honest. I called them and the customer support told me that its probably an issue with the update itself. However, I beg to differ because I tried to access the main recovery menu by holding power and the down key, and it won't open either, it just gives me the android exclamation point. I tried unrooting and everything and it just won't let me update. Does anyone else's main system recovery work? (not the one in settings but the power + volume down recovery)


----------



## xray49er

The problem is you either deleted system apps, you need to put those back, and or you changed the SystemUI.apk. I you need to revert back to the stock SystemUI.apk,.. That should allow the update to wirk

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## berto1014

xray49er said:


> The problem is you either deleted system apps, you need to put those back, and or you changed the SystemUI.apk. I you need to revert back to the stock SystemUI.apk,.. That should allow the update to wirk
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I was thinking the same thing, I will have to get my hands on that system dump in the dev thread and redrop those system apps.


----------



## frellingfrakker

berto1014 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I will have to get my hands on that system dump in the dev thread and redrop those system apps.


I had edited my build.prop file and got the dreaded ! Droid. Once I changed it back the update worked. I kept root with Voodoo.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

I get this when trying to update, but there is nothing in the notification bar..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11

wera750 said:


> I get this when trying to update, but there is nothing in the notification bar..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have you tried to do a system wipe? Atleast this is what asus had recommended to me.


----------



## patis11

berto1014 said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. I think we used an older root method that rewrote the recovery partition. Mine won't even do a recovery without giving me the failure droid. I don't know what to do except wait I suppose until they unlock the bootloader or give us some method of flashing to the recovery partition, because our recoveries are fried. That or I used titanium backup, and forced uninstalled some of the stock apps.  That might have something to do with it, either way, we're shafted right now.


I had used primetime 3.1 to get rooted. Do you think that could've caused the issue?


----------



## berto1014

patis11 said:


> I had used primetime 3.1 to get rooted. Do you think that could've caused the issue?


There is no telling for sure. Right now, my Tablet is bricked, I am going to charge it, boot up linux and ADB push an entirely new system/app/ and see if perhaps I can get it to boot, if I can get it to boot, I will attempt a recovery following, then a rereoot etc. So I will probably check back in here in an hour or two.


----------



## berto1014

berto1014 said:


> There is no telling for sure. Right now, my Tablet is bricked, I am going to charge it, boot up linux and ADB push an entirely new system/app/ and see if perhaps I can get it to boot, if I can get it to boot, I will attempt a recovery following, then a rereoot etc. So I will probably check back in here in an hour or two.


Yeah I full out bricked, had to send it in to Asus in Texas.


----------



## patis11

berto1014 said:


> Yeah I full out bricked, had to send it in to Asus in Texas.


Sorry to hear that. It takes about 5 days for the Prime to get to TX from CA. Not sure how long it'll take to repair. Good luck.


----------



## berto1014

patis11 said:


> Sorry to hear that. It takes about 5 days for the Prime to get to TX from CA. Not sure how long it'll take to repair. Good luck.


I shipped it today from MN, it will arrive Wednesday, so 2 days from here using the USPS. Hopefully, since we are in a small minority of people who actually have the tablet, let alone probably rooted and so on, it should be quick work.

But yeah, what I tried to do was replace all the system apps from the system dump from the development thread here for the Prime. I had all the files replaced, theoretically, rebooting should have reinstalled those apps and it should have been a green light from there. However, after I got it booted, it just wouldn't go at all past the loading Asus splash screen. So I think after I get this puppy back, I won't be doing any more rooting etc, not until we have a sure fire way of going back, it just isn't worth it for getting rid of some bloat right now.


----------



## berto1014

Any news on your Prime? Mine has been waiting for a week and 2 days now at the repair center. I called again today and they said oh W85 means its waiting for a part. I want my Prime back, just got my keyboard in the mail.


----------



## ihodge

I'm having the same issue. I'm rooted with voodoo and I too have also messed with by build.prop. I can't for the life of me find my backup! Could someone who has successfully updated PLEASE post their build.prop file? I would like to reset mine.

I did notice another thread which had a link, but that link is dead. Please, I'd really like to see if this works!

UPDATE: I believe I have readjusted my build.prop to the correct settings (but I would like to still see someone else's). I also un-rooted my prime with voodoo 4.1 the same way i rooted it. I downloaded the update, rebooted, and again - it failed.


----------



## ihodge

Would doing a system reset (Power + Volume Down) reset my build.prop?

UPDATE: Reset didn't help.


----------



## frellingfrakker

The only thing I changed in my build.prop was windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec but I can't remember what the stock setting was to go back to. Can someone reply to this with the correct stock value so I can get the update to work? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## frellingfrakker

frellingfrakker said:


> The only thing I changed in my build.prop was windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec but I can't remember what the stock setting was to go back to. Can someone reply to this with the correct stock value so I can get the update to work? Many thanks in advance!


I found it on XDA. It was 200. I changed it back and was then able to successfully install the update.


----------



## ihodge

Can you post a link the the thread.. I've been looking and can't find it.

Also, a general question, how do I have my tablet recognize an update that I have manually downloaded and put on the tablet via USB->PC?


----------



## ihodge

Uhg.. I did find this post where a guy replaced the original launcher and system.ui apks. Does anyone know where I can find these? I would really like some help on this.


----------



## patis11

I had this issue on the first update back around January 18th or 19th. Since then, ASUS recommended that I send back my Prime to them, which to this day, they still have. Asus has also stated to me that if the repair period exceeds the 14 days, there is no new or replacement that can be given to customers (me) until my original purchased has been repaired. _Wow can you believe that!_

Asus has basically had my prime longer then I've ever had to use it.

Good luck to all, and I hope no one else runs into the same problem that I'm facing...


----------



## berto1014

patis11 said:


> I had this issue on the first update back around January 18th or 19th. Since then, ASUS recommended that I send back my Prime to them, which to this day, they still have. Asus has also stated to me that if the repair period exceeds the 14 days, there is no new or replacement that can be given to customers (me) until my original purchased has been repaired. _Wow can you believe that!_
> 
> Asus has basically had my prime longer then I've ever had to use it.
> 
> Good luck to all, and I hope no one else runs into the same problem that I'm facing...


Yep, I give them the benefit of weekends off, and the friday 2 weeks ago they recieved it as a processing day. But to this day they have also had my tablet longer than I have owned it. Its been sitting at WB5 - waiting for repair/testing/aging. I guess I must be waiting for aging because they have had it so long I am getting older. This is just ridiculous, WORST customer service I have ever had. I sent them an email 3 weeks ago that they only replied to it just this last Wednesday. I sent the email before I called and set up a repair date. I think if nothing changes tomorrow I am going to call and just reem them out. I am sick of hearing from them exactly what I read on the internet about my Prime. I want specifics and why the heck its taking so long for them to "order a part" or WB5. Any other business I know gets parts every week at a minimum. So this is just outrageous.


----------



## ihodge

Ladies and Gentleman, I have found the cure. After much digging, I have come to the conclusion that my current build (9.4.11) was not complete (something was missing). So, the only way to get the update is to fix the current version. I did this by re-installing the firmware update 9.4.11. This replaced everything. From there, I simply checked for an update and found one, downloaded and then installed.

Now I run 9.4.13.

For those of you who think this might help. Go over to *support.asus.com* and type in_ tf201_ within the search to the right. From there, move down to Firmware and download the 9.4.11 they have provided. Once that's downloaded, unzip and place in the /sdcard of your internal memory. Go into your Settings > Apps > All > DMClient > Clear Data. After that is complete, shut down your tablet and then start it back up. Once at the home screen, it will find the update. Confirm the update and let it go. After it has gone through the motions and rebooted, search for the update (9.4.13) manually and it will be found. Then it will do what it needs to do. Let it go and you SHOULD be okay.

Good Luck!

Thanks to the people over at XDA Developers who helped me come to my conclusion!

(thread over at XDA ->	http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1486926 )


----------



## berto1014

ihodge said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, I have found the cure. After much digging, I have come to the conclusion that my current build (9.4.11) was not complete (something was missing). So, the only way to get the update is to fix the current version. I did this by re-installing the firmware update 9.4.11. This replaced everything. From there, I simply checked for an update and found one, downloaded and then installed.
> 
> Now I run 9.4.13.
> 
> For those of you who think this might help. Go over to *support.asus.com* and type in_ tf201_ within the search to the right. From there, move down to Firmware and download the 9.4.11 they have provided. Once that's downloaded, unzip and place in the /sdcard of your internal memory. Go into your Settings > Apps > All > DMClient > Clear Data. After that is complete, shut down your tablet and then start it back up. Once at the home screen, it will find the update. Confirm the update and let it go. After it has gone through the motions and rebooted, search for the update (9.4.13) manually and it will be found. Then it will do what it needs to do. Let it go and you SHOULD be okay.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Thanks to the people over at XDA Developers who helped me come to my conclusion!
> 
> (thread over at XDA ->	http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1486926 )


I wish I could have tested this before sending my tablet to Asus. They still have it, 2 weeks later. They are getting reamed out tomorrow afternoon...


----------

